# Fasttrack to C++ softcopy...



## ╬Switch╬ (Jun 5, 2009)

Its vacation time and I need to learn C++ but I couldn't get the copy of the magazine as my subscription had expired so can someone please give me a PDF?


----------



## vivekkanu (Jun 5, 2009)

i also want it... got it in my school syllabus.!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jun 14, 2009)

Please!!!!!!


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2009)

Any idea which month's Digit carried it ? If you know the month and year, I will check.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jun 18, 2009)

^^It was the November 2008 issue.


----------



## din (Jun 18, 2009)

@╬Switch╬

Really sorry, searched but couldn't find Digit magazine after October 2008. I think my subscription ended then and I forgot to renew. It started again from this month though.

Also checked the archive they gave once. It has all fast track as pdf files from 2005 to 2008 June. Gone through all those but no fasttrack to C++

In November 2008, it came as printed ? If so it will not be there as pdf isn't it ?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

Should i Attach it here?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

Attached it in .zip form.
Just extract it using WinZip and Read


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!!
I don't know why but I didn't get the email notification for this thread 
But thanks a lot


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

No problem.
If you want any Fast Track ask me....
I got it arranged by the month from 2004 to 2008


----------



## thetillian (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks bro me too looking for it


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

thetillian said:


> thanks bro me too looking for it



No problem.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey please could you give me the new fast track to Linux, provided in the February 2009 issue. Please!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2009)

@Aspire - You have fasttrack to make money online?


----------

